# Are you easy-going or high-strung?



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

...


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Easy going.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

It's kind of situational, I try to be easy going, but my anxiety makes me high strung a lot of the time.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

I get a bit passive aggressive quite often. I'm quite lazy and tend to let things happen though. so a bit of both


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I think I'm closer to easy going, but I'm not sure if I'd describe myself as that. I can get agitated when I'm stressed out.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

I'm both.


----------



## bayberry (Oct 13, 2017)

I'm not high strung, but I'm not exactly easy going. I definitely lean towards an easy going person, but at the same time far from it.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I mean my anxiety has me anxious a lot but other than that easy going.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Highstrung, unfortunately. :sigh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

My nature is easy going but certain situations or stress can mean I go from zero to highly strung in 10 seconds, over the years work etc has helped me learn to control that so now I don't get excited as quickly and when I do I calm down quicker.


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

mostly easy going... but i can get really high strung sometimes... to the point that i second guess a lot of the things i do


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Easy going, but I can be very intense depending on the situation. I joke around a lot, and really have no problem keeping things light, but when it's time to level with someone I become a completely different person.

I don't get hot-headed per se, but I become very serious.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Very, very high strung.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Easy going.

Recent years I've taught myself to be that even in matters that are of importance to me (such as school, perfectionism isn't that nice)...


I do have a serious side but I don't get stuck in things anymore.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

I've been told I'm easy going but I feel high strung.


----------



## Nope456 (Aug 4, 2017)

I consider myself to be easy going since I try not to take myself or others too seriously. Basically life is short so you shouldn't let the stresses of day to day life get to you. Of course, like many others on here, my anxiety tends to make me high strung at the worst possible moments.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Flight is (usually) my default response. I have a bit of a quirky temper. Some things piss me off way more than others and it doesn't necessarily go on a logical scale. Someone could probably hit me and it would piss me off less than it would if someone was talking incessantly about nothing. But my default reaction would still be to make a quick exit. I'd probably get pissed off if I was stuck for a long period of time in an elevator or a car with someone who wouldn't STFU.

I'd say I'm pretty easy going as long as people can read my body language when I'm starting to get irritated with something they're doing (and they have the common sense to stop doing whatever it is, of course). IOW, if they've been talking for 45 minutes straight and I haven't said a word and am getting visibly twitchy and am obviously not interested in what they're saying.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm very openminded. But I have the Incredible Hulk of startle responses.* I think I come across as extremely tense most of the time. I should, because I am extremely tense most of the time. But even though I'm easy to startle, I'm extremely hard to shock. And I take criticism and teasing very well, which makes me appear very easy-going. Real mixed bag, if you ask me.

* They used to call me Flinch in hs.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

I am very easy going until I get angry. It takes a lot though to make me truly angry.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Depends on how much I care about the thing in question. If it's about how my house is organised, or how an idea I came up with will be implemented, or what someone does with my phone, etc., I am very rigid and control freaky. I don't like other people having control over my ideas or reorganising or snooping through my phone or messing with my house's organisation. All of that stuff, and other things, are very personal and important to me so I don't want anyone screwing with it.

On the other hand, I don't really give a crap about people's drama or things they've done or do, and I rarely hold grudges because I really don't care that much about what other people are doing. I don't invest my sense of self in what anyone else does or thinks. Also I'm not materialistic and don't care about having a lot of stuff or a lot of money, beyond just a few basic things. My 'hobbies' are also very cheap and mainly involve pure thinking or going outside. So in that sense I'm easygoing.


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

Easy-strung.


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

High-strung


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

High strung people are underrated. A lot of easy going types are actually sloppy, lazy, heedless and incompetent. They are not the sort of people you want to leave in charge of important things.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

All my roommates, coworkers, and friends describe me as easy-going.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I don't express most of my emotions that strongly so my anxiety has usually made me pretty stoic in public instead, but I have slowly learned to let go a little more so I guess I have become more easy-going. It's actually a blend of being too passive and easy-going, since I tend to allow too much timidity through from things like forgetting to ask something important, while carelessly assuming afterwards it wasn't important anyway. Even with SA, I sometimes can't take alot of certain things seriously and end up having a "whatever" attitude about it, ironically..


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

High-strung, high stress, high conscientiousness.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not easy-going but I'm very good at pretending I am. I also can appear to be when it's just that I don't particularly care - that's happening a lot more as I get older and more sure of myself.

I'm actually a nervous wreck a lot of the time. And I'm much, much worse if I haven't been taking my medication. Highly-strung doesn't adequately describe it then, it doesn't even come close - I get manic as hell.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

harrison said:


> I'm not easy-going but I'm very good at pretending I am.


This


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

I definitely "appear" easy-going but by definition high-strung as a mofo.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Rains said:


> High strung people are underrated. *A lot of easy going types are actually sloppy, lazy, heedless and incompetent.* They are not the sort of people you want to leave in charge of important things.


Those traits would probably describe me well, but generally speaking I wouldn't say I'm easy going at all. The worst of both worlds probably lol. Lazy and angry.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Rains said:


> High strung people are underrated. A lot of easy going types are actually sloppy, lazy, heedless and incompetent. They are not the sort of people you want to leave in charge of important things.


 But they have that annoying habit of murdering people. :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Depends on the environment and the people around. With people who are close to me and I love, I'm easy going and relaxed. Now with people I dont know, they need to get the hell away from me.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Both. I can give half a crap about huge major problems in my life, and then i can lose my mind over small little things which threaten my reality.


----------



## anon1123 (Oct 25, 2018)

Very high strung, especially when it comes to work.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*completely either*

depending what comes at me in life

any threat, hurdle

snub

attack

judgement

type of person - what-they-want

I want to make humour of it
this works well

compromising

never easy with a stranger

i apply my experience to any story the person has

forlorn about a person incapable of emitting any coherent speech. 99% this population. I can make fun of myself for my not understanding what they talk about.

what they say turns me into an entertainer, at least 4 or other type of response +/- more dimensions, not just up/down. here or there, if what or that or this...


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

It's a bit of both, I feel like on first impressions I come across as high strung? but as conversations go on I tend to ease up and the walls come down a bit. When I'm nervous I tend to get quiet. I wouldn't say I get overwhelmed easily. Oddly. Or at least I tend to hold it together well enough where other people can't visibly see that I'm stressed.


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

Both.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Easy-going with the people I care about and comfortable with. High strung around others especially when I'm stressed out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I can be both.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Pretty easy most of the time.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

It depends in what sense. I am pretty easy going when it comes to other people but high strung when it comes to my own matters. I try to be easy going though and jovial about it all which I have been told just makes me seem manic lol.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

About most things I'm easy going and laid-back. A lot of things don't bug me that seem to bother other people. But I do stress out about other things, so I'm far from being a good example of anything.


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm only easy going as a facade. 
my true self is zung out.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Both, depends on the situation.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

I just took a Type A / Type B personality test (this one: http://www.psych.uncc.edu/pagoolka/TypeAB.html) and scored 255, placing me firmly in the Type A category. It makes sense to me, as an INTJ. It also perhaps explains my current GPA (3.69), and my, erm, affinity ('obsession', according to my family members) for earning and saving money.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Definitely easy going. I'm nice and will talk to anyone who wants to chat to me. I can get annoyed over trivial things but just as quick as I get annoyed, I get over it. I very rarely get angry.


----------



## Suchness (Aug 13, 2011)

Cascades said:


> Definitely easy going. I'm nice and will talk to anyone who wants to chat to me. I can get annoyed over trivial things but just as quick as I get annoyed, I get over it. I very rarely get angry.


You're a nice little bugger.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

@Suchness naww thanks, you are too :b


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

High-strung unfortunately, just my personality.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm 100% laid-back. Although, because of major depression, I'm more laid-back than my general non mental illness disposition would be. I rarely feel anger, and whatever anger I do feel is pushed deep down inside, where it belongs, because there's hardly anything in this life worth getting angry over, since nothing matters.

I'm fun at parties.


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)

Laid back at home, high strung during social related activities. Used to puke before hockey games, school, work.. etc.


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm easy going as far as live let live, most things aren't a big deal in the grand scheme.

I'm becoming less so nowadays though. Think I was fake easy going for many years in that I was scared to speak up about my preferences and boundaries. Now I'm more likely to say exactly what I think rather than just going along with what someone else says.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Both. Really depends on my mood.


----------

